# Broken sequential bud



## Doug (Feb 20, 2018)

While watering my Paph. liemianum today, I accidently broke off the next forming bud. This would have been the second flower on a new spike with the first flower having just opened a few days ago. Do you think there is a chance that more flowers will continue to form? This plant has been in continual bloom for almost five years and I'd hate to see it interrupted because of my inattention.
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 20, 2018)

picture will tell us


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 21, 2018)

Doug said:


> While watering my Paph. liemianum today, I accidently broke off the next forming bud. This would have been the second flower on a new spike with the first flower having just opened a few days ago. Do you think there is a chance that more flowers will continue to form? This plant has been in continual bloom for almost five years and I'd hate to see it interrupted because of my inattention.
> Thanks,
> Doug



Yes if it was just a developing bud, no if you knocked of the tip of the spike.


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 23, 2018)

I've tried to take a photo showing what your spike should look like. With the red arrow I'm trying to show the bud I imagine you knocked off. If things to the right of the arrow look similar to the photo (with the overlapped bracts) and are not missing than it should continue to bloom. By the way, this is Paph. Salvador Dali (liemianum x victoria-regina).


----------



## troy (Feb 24, 2018)

Very optimistic inflourescence!! Looks like it will bloom for a long time, very nice!!


----------



## Doug (Feb 24, 2018)

Paphluvr said:


> I've tried to take a photo showing what your spike should look like. With the red arrow I'm trying to show the bud I imagine you knocked off. If things to the right of the arrow look similar to the photo (with the overlapped bracts) and are not missing than it should continue to bloom. By the way, this is Paph. Salvador Dali (liemianum x victoria-regina).



Thanks Paphluvr. Unfortunately the 2nd developing bud (and the third) were just coming out of the first flowers bract and broke off at their base. I'm trying to be optimistic but we'll see if something develops (or not).


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2018)

At the base....


----------

